# Laverne's Foal is here - PICS ADDED!!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So the wait is over the little foal is here!!! Sorry that it took a bit to get this writen! We had to go out of town past Boise yesterday to pick up my new car that I am going to rat rod out!!

So Friday the farrier came out and trimmed her up. There was no thrush or foundering, however he did say that her hooves had not been cut in at least 4 years. We took off 3-4 inches and she was a little tender but doing well.

On Saturday evening, we went out to clean her wound and feed, and she was being a booger! She didn't want me to touch her at all - not even for pets. But, we won - I haltered her and then she stood there and let me clean the wound. Then she was fine with us and took her treats. We checked on her before bed at about 11:00 and she was doing good - eating.

Sunday morning at about 6:30am we went to feed on the way leaving for Boise, and she was down in the far area looking at us - like no way are you messing with my hooves again. We called her and she started walking towards us - but very cautious. I thought her hooves were really hurting her - THEN -

I noticed a little one prancing along side her!!!! She foaled in the middle of the night!!! Oh it was cute - 90 % white with some coloring. She walked up - checked my hands for treats, but stayed between me and the foal so I could not get a real good look. I bent down to look for sex of the little one, but couldn't get close enough to tell. I could see it had a little coloring but wasn't sure what color!

We got home at 3:00 am this morning and they were back in the lower area so we just put some more food out (I know how hungry I was after delivering) and then we went to bed for a couple hours.

We got up and I was out doing barn chores at 6:30 this morning, and I took food out to her, and again she was in the lower area with the foal. I called and she walked the foal all the way up to me, received her treats from my hands, let me check her back side, and even let me pet her again. The foal was on the other side of her. I did walk around to the other side, but kept my distance.

I noticed that the foal had a two tone tail - good start for tovero, then I noticed chestnut coloring on the head (medicine hat) - great another point for tovero - then I noticed coloring only around the left eye and down the left side of the face - looks to be a brown/bay roan coloring, and then on the right lower hip, a small patch of the same coloring. and to boot - 2 BLUE EYES!!!!! Woo Hoo!!! I have a true tovero!!!

So then I was able to get close enough to see that ITS A BOY!!!!! He has such long beautiful legs, and is so sweet. He let me pet him (and so did mom) and he didn't jump or flinch - he seems really relaxed and layed back. He has curiousity and wants to check everything out. I am just so excited - and he will be MY man! LOL! There is NO way that I am selling him or giving him to hubby!

I took only a couple pics this morning because the batteries went dead in the camera, but I bought some this morning in town, so when I get home you can bet I will be taking tons and posting them tonight!!!

Allison

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... colt/1.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... olt/10.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... olt/11.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... olt/12.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... olt/13.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... olt/14.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... colt/2.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... colt/3.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... colt/4.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... colt/5.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... colt/6.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... colt/7.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... colt/8.jpg

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... colt/9.jpg


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Laverne's Foal is here*

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! That is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!! Ansd he sounds soooooooooo handsome!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Laverne's Foal is here*

So exciting- glad everything went well. Congratulations.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Laverne's Foal is here*

oh thats so awesome Allison!!!

My friend with horses is going to be breeding Islandics (sp?) I have no idea how she is going to wait 11 months!! I am terrible with 5

I SO Can't wait for pictures!!! Congratulations


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Laverne's Foal is here*

That is awsome!! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Laverne's Foal is here*

CONGRATULATIONS ALLISON!!! He sounds BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome fella!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow- he's so much like his mom- a really handsome boy. Enjoy the last time he's that white without your working at it. Congratulations.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He is such a handsome guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :horse:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow he is really pretty, very unique coloring too! COngrats! if you dont want him just UPS him my way :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is GORGEOUS Allison!!! You must be so happy! :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all! I really do love him alot! He is so cute and so friendly for as young as he is.

I am going to buy his halter this weekend, so that we can start working on halter breaking as soon as possible. 

Mom is doing ok - little tender on the backside, but if it is warm enough I am going to try and clean her up a bit - but we will see what she will let me do and what she won't!

Probobly will have more pics here in a bit!

Allison


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

He is very nice!!! :leap: Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yeppers - it has been a baby year around here! LOL! 7 goaties, a colt, and now 8 more does to birth for me by fall! I am going to be up to my ears in goaties, but I already have a couple babies sold that are not even here yet! LOL!

I just came in from the pasture (yes, I called in sick - which I am - but not to sick to keep me out of the pasture) and the little colt let me pet his entire body and even brush him! Can you believe it! He is 2 1/2 days old! He even put his little head in my arm and enjoyed the attention. I even got the ickies off of his tail that was dried in it and he just watched!

I am going to really enjoy this little one I think!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Awwwww!  He is so handsome and he sounds so sweet! I love how white he is!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, Allison, He is Beautiful. Congratulations. I bet you are about to explode with excitement.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, That colt is gorgeous!!!!


----------

